

Microsoft Shouldn't Buy Adobe: 10 Reasons Why - phwd
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Microsoft-Shouldnt-Buy-Adobe-10-Reasons-Why-641033/

======
ecaradec
The article seems to focus on Flash. Adobe has more products than that, and
has a quasi monopol around graphism tools. Acquiring Adobe could help MS with
design, something MS is really bad at. Since XP I don't really think that
windows looks particularly good. More design focus is something that could
benefit MS especially since Apple is so much into it. Or may be they could
hire a really good designer (or trust one they have ), that would be
cheaper...

------
teilo
The title of this article alone is enough to make be feel like I just got
sucker-punched in the gut.

It would be a hard pill to swallow if Microsoft gained control of Flash,
Acrobat, Photoshop, the PDF spec -- in fact, that would be a near nightmare
for the printing industry in which I work.

I hope this is just a bad dream...

------
SabrinaDent
#.11 They'll take a really beautifully designed product suite and turn it into
a Teletubbies trainwreck inside two years.

